# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Зашифровал фотки... Heeeeeelp me!

## -=C@$PeR=-

Зашифровал фотографии на жёстком диске, переустановил Windows XP. Хочу их посмотреть, а там борода... Фоток на 800 мегабайт убил разом, как мне их востановить, расшифровать, что вообще можно сделать?

----------


## Cheechako

http://www.elcomsoft.ru/aefsdr.html
На будущее рекомендовал бы более разумный/аккуратный подход к хранению информации:D

----------

